# Which rifle should I use?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I am a sucker for a smoking deal and Cabela's got me two years in a row with the $150 gift card combined with the Rem 700 sale. Last year I got the ADL in 30-06 and just on Monday I went to help my brother get one and just could not leave empty handed at that price, so I am now the proud new owner of the Rem 700 SPS DM (detachable magazine) in 243. *()* With gift cards and such, I net out at $304 *OOO* *OOO* not to mention 12 months no interest if I choose to leave it on there.








Of course, the majority of the gift card was used immediately between ammo, sling, scope cover bikini, bore brush, etc. My idea was that this will fit nicely for varmint and deer hunting, but more especially for the kids as they get old enough to hunt. The more I speak to some customers who are big time gun collectors, the more I hear about how these guys (50+ years old, but have collections of 3 safes each) use these as their primary deer rifle, so that made me scratch my noggin and get thinking seriously about which one to use. 
So, I start with my two primary ballistic sites being:
http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_trajectory_table.htm
and
http://huntingnut.com/index.php?name=PointBlankOnline
I end up with this chart for the 30-06 in 150 grains:
[attachment=0:w1pffxdv]30-06 trajectory.gif[/attachment:w1pffxdv]
and this for the 243 at 100 grains:








The difference is that the 243 has to go about 1/2 inch higher at 100 yards to have the same dead on zero at 200 and are only 0.33 inch different at 300 yards. The biggest difference is that the energy of the 30-06 is about 50% more at 300 yards as it is from the muzzle. Speed is about the same on both throughout the continuum. The BC is superior on the 243 as it is about 20% smaller in diameter. 
*Well, which one would you choose?* I will be in the northern unit; never hunted there and may end up in some Box Elder farm areas. 
For me, 200 yards is likely my maximum. Both rifles are essentially identical except for long/short action resulting in about 1 inch shorter overall length on the 243, so I would feel comfortable with it in about 6 weeks even though the 243 is new to me. I can make a much better pattern on the smaller bores it seems possibly from the felt recoil... My first outing will be on Saturday and I would be using the Winchester ballistic silvertips either way.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Now how in the hell is that new rifle supposed to help keep you're kids warm at the next UWN outing ???? -()/- -()/- -()/>- -~|- *()*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Now how in the hell is that new rifle supposed to help keep you're kids warm at the next UWN outing ???? -()/- -()/ -()/>- -~|- *()*


You just huddle in close to the barrel! :mrgreen: These clearly are toys and are only bought on my little amount of monthly discretionary income...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nicely done Huge. One of these years when I finally drop for another rifle, I may bring you in as a consultant! 

As for which to use - How is that a question? Learn to shoot them both at the same time!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new gun. I'd say use whichever one you're most comfortable with when the season gets here. you've had the '06 longer so you're surely more comfortable with it now but if you can practice with the .243 and get proficient with it by the hunt, I say why not use it? If you feel like you can shoot better groups with small bore rifles than you'll likely develop confidence fairly quickly, and if you're not going to shoot much past 200 yards you should have no problem with energy. Plus it's lighter on weight and recoil. I recently got a 6mm Remington from my grandpa and that's all I'll ever consider using for deer now. I'm much more accurate with it and it's plenty of punch for deer with a well placed shot.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd recommend the .243. They sure are a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I took both of them out today and even with the fancier loads on the 30-06 and in windy conditions, the 243 was the far superior pattern even on the first outing. Certainly a huge difference in the size of the whole; appears to be almost double even though it should only be 25%. For the range I usually hunt at I am leaning towards the 243. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go on the new rifle. I have some .243s and 30-06s. Just go out and get ya a deer with that .243 and see how it performs. And then you tell us. Sounds like you've done your homework.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

That .243 is a nasty little pill for deer...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The biggest deer I ever killed was with a Remington 788 in .243 with a 18.5 inch barrel. If ya stay within the range you are talking about the .243 will do an awsome job.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I shot a 3x4 2 years ago with my buddies OLD mossberg .243. It did the job well! It was really convenient in the weight category, really easy to tote around the mountain.


----------

